# Quoi qu'il en soit....



## A Gargantua

Bonjour a tous, 

Je voulais savoir comment on dit en espanol "quoi qu'il en soit". Je vous donne un exemple:
 
Stratégie de Sarkozy pour que l’insécurité sociale soit à l’une lors des élections présidentielles en 2006, expression sincère du sentiment des jeunes ou mouvement des accros clandestins de la violence qui agissent sans aucune motivation idéologique, "quoi qu’il en soit", il semblerait que....
 
Je vous remercie en avance,
A Gargantua.


----------



## mibeke

cualquiera que sean / que sea


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, Bonne nuit,

Dans cette phrase je le traduirais plutôt par: _sea lo que sea_
La traduction de Mibeke aurait besoin d´être complétée, du genre:
_Cualquiera que sea la verdadera razón..._

Au revoir, hasta luego
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## serendipiti

Hola!

Continúo con el tema del Metro y los Ferrocarriles. ¿Podrían ayudarme a traducir este término? La frase es la siguiente:

"Quoiqu'il en soit, à la veille de la première guerre mondiale, Paris disposait d'un réseau de métro de 91 Km".

Podría decirse "De todas formas", "independientemente de esta situación"???

En espera de sus ideas, saludos.


----------



## totor

de varias opciones, la que más me gusta es *sea como fuere*.

también está *como quiera que sea*, *sea lo que sea/fuere* y algunas otras por el estilo.

tus opciones me parece que remiten a otras formas.

saluditos


----------



## serendipiti

Totor, gracias por la rapidez, me quedo con "Sea como fuere".
saludos.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Y se escribe "Quoi qu'il en soit", no *"quoiqu'il en soit".

Quoi qu'il dise (diga lo que diga), quoi qu'elle fasse (haga lo que haga)...


----------



## Estephany R.

Qué significa?  

Step.


----------



## horusankh

Depende del contexto, pero aquí puedes ver algunas opciones.

También puede ser: "comoquiera que sea".

Saludos.


----------



## Estephany R.

Merci, Horu.

Step


----------



## yserien

Sea como sea. Se usa mucho por aquí.(España)


----------



## Estephany R.

Gracias Yserien. También lo usamos así, me gusta.  Está muy claro

Step


----------



## totor

Otra posibilidad: *sea como fuere*.


----------



## mexicololo

Bonjour,
Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire comment peut on traduire "quoiqu'il en soit" en español?
un grand merci.


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

D'abord, c'est "quoi__ qu'il en soit" en deux mots en français.
Pour l'espagnol, je ne saurais te dire.  Faudrait demander à une maîtresse de castillan.


----------



## traduttoretraditore

Hola
Je dirais AUN ASí Mais attends confirmation des natifs (et en plus comme dirait Oluc, je ne suis pas maîtresse)


----------



## Domtom

Hola, *Mexicolo*, bienvenido al foro:

_sea lo que sea _, _sea lo que fuere_ .


----------



## clem_63

Bonsoir, ma phrase est-elle correcte ?

*" Necesita conocimiento de un tema cualquiera que sea, para tomar posiciones, para juzgar. "*

Merci d'avance.

_--CléM--_


----------



## Tina.Irun

Yo añadiría:
Se necesita conocimiento de un tema, cualquiera que sea, para tomar ....


----------



## clem_63

Très bien =) Muchas gracias !


----------



## Paciente

Hola tod@s!

J'arrive un peu tard dans cette discussion, mais je proposerais également comme traduction "*en todo caso*" qui me semble bien correspondre à l'expression en français.
Merci bien.

PS :
J'ai aussi posé une question sur "quoi qu'il en soit" dans le forum  Français seulement:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1784477http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=638198

Merci.


----------



## BlueBubble

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
¿ Cómo se dice "quoiqu'il en soit" en español ?
¿ Aún que sea ? ¿ Algo así ? 
La frase que tengo que traducir es : "Quoiqu'il en soit, tous voudraient que le gouvernement renonce à sa politique". 
"Aún que sea, todos querían que el gobierno renuncia a su política."
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour BlueBubble,

Comme tu vois, nous avions déjà un fil sur cette question, j'ai donc tranféré ta question sur celui-ci. J'imagine que tu ne l'as pas trouvé dans nos dictionnaires puisque l'orthographe correcte n'était pas celle que tu croyais. 

Relis ce fil depuis le début et tu verras plusieurs façons de résoudre l'expression. 

Bisous,

Gévy (modératrice)


----------

